# Grape Cluster Bottle



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 4, 2020)

I know that this is not very old, however, does anyone have an idea as to what originally came in this bottle? On two of the grapes at the very bottom I can barely make out what I think is "Made In Turkey".  All comments welcomed. Many thanks.


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 4, 2020)

It would have held some sort of wine


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 4, 2020)

T


Timelypicken said:


> It would have held some sort of wine


That was my first thought as well, however, it's only 6 1/2 inches long and 3 1/2 inches wide with a 3/8 inch opening in the mouth. Kind of small for a wine bottle.


----------



## embe (Dec 4, 2020)

At first glance it was a Christmas tree ornament to me.  Cooking wine maybe?


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 4, 2020)

embe said:


> At first glance it was a Christmas tree ornament to me.  Cooking wine maybe?


Possibly, although there isn't an area where a label could be applied except maybe around the very short neck. The plot thickens. LOL


----------



## Dogo (Dec 4, 2020)

I believe they were a special promotion for a brand of wine. They are not super old, but they are interesting.  I have had several over the years and they do not bring much money.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 4, 2020)

Dogo said:


> I believe they were a special promotion for a brand of wine. They are not super old, but they are interesting.  I have had several over the years and they do not bring much money.


Thanks. That makes sense.


----------



## bubbas dad (Dec 4, 2020)

i have a bottle very similar to yours. the differences are that it a cork bottle and i don't see any embossing on it. i got from the flea market about 15 years ago. it's full and has the seal and a pamphlet attached to it. the pamphlet has cooking tips in it and calls the stuff sumptuous selections infused oil. i always thought it shaped like grapes but after rereading the pamphlet i wonder if it might be oils for olive oil?


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Dec 6, 2020)

Very possible. It's just a neat looking bottle. Thanks.


----------



## Bohdan (Dec 10, 2020)

Try a little research on "Raki" - a type of Turkish or Greek liqueur/brandy.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jan 9, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> Try a little research on "Raki" - a type of Turkish or Greek liqueur/brandy.


Thanks. Will do.


----------

